# Will scruffing my hedgehog hurt her?



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi, my hedgehog is still quite scared of me, but her nails are getting really long. I've tried to cut them whilst she's in water but this is still quite difficult as I can't get a good angle with the clippers and she keeps putting her feet under her body. I read that you can scruff them in order to do this, but won't being exposed/grabbed at like this reverse any progress I've made to bond with her so far? Maybe I'm just being paranoid
Thanks


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Personally I've never actually managed to scruff Hector. But what I do know is that if I make him mad with me (e.g. by bathing him or clipping his nails or acidentally catching his quick or whatever) he doesn't hold a grudge. Inadequate handling has always had a more detrimental effect on our relationship than stuff like that. But I always make an effort to give him some peace and quiet after nail clipping and foot baths etc.

Speaking of which, the way I clip his nails is I hold him on my hand, wait for a leg to drop through my fingers (sometimes have to shift him about a little) and hold the leg between the fingers. Then you can use that hand to hold his foot with his back against your chest and clip with the other hand.

I don't think its the most comfortable way of doing it and you have to be very careful to be gentle, but I can't do his any other way.


----------



## Wolfie7 (Aug 4, 2014)

I actually meant to title this as if it will scare her, not hurt her, oops
Thank you for the reply I will try this


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I clip my hedgies nails the same way and it works great. However, it won't scare her and I would suggest learning how to scruff her in case the need comes up. You don't have to learn in the immediate future but it's always good to practice these things on a healthy hedgehog so if you ever have a sick cranky one, you won't have to learn that way.


----------

